# MySql Strict Mode



## dpalme (Aug 8, 2010)

I am trying to verify the status of mysql's strict mode is on or off on my machine and having a difficult time finding the correct file, any help would be appreciated....

I used the port collection to install 5.2 if that helps any.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2010)

dpalme said:
			
		

> I used the port collection to install 5.2 if that helps any.


MySQL 5.2 doesn't exist.


----------

